# Ammunition Accountability



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a very sad deal that the left wingers are trying to control every gun owner. Many of the law abiding citizens suffer because of a few. Guns don't kill people, people kill people. If we go buy these liberal views then we should get rid of cars too because they kill people.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

cool so now criminals just need to steal ammo man black market untraceable bullets would be worth big bucks , guess I will hang on to all that .224 caliber stuff I have and the ton and a half of lead ingots and all my bullet molds and IL sell bullets for a buck a pop "Sean's untraceable ammunition "


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

their"proposed bill" requires all private citizens and buisnesses to "dispose " of non conforming ammo by a given date that would be interesting 30 billion rounds of ammo have to be rounded up and destroyed


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

there is gonna be a boom in wise guys purchasing reloading equipment and dremel tools


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

*buy it up*

this plan is good in theory. but what about prcatice. all the criminal has to do is use a revolver. no shells left behind. or, as someone put it, USE BLACK MARKET AMMO. the government has very little effect on incoming weapons and ammo. 

Everyone who has money is buying up ammo to last them a long time. If we don't buy it, then it will be destroyed by the government.....waste. I say let's do remington, federal, winchester, and all the rest of ammunition manufacturers a favor: Buy up all current unmarked stuff. I already have years of ammo stocked up for my hunting rifles. I have 3 cases of .40 and 2 of .357 MAG. And all of my guns and ammo are going to be stored in a cotton trailer, buried, and walled in, and in the woods. Woods make ground penetrating radar much less reliable, especially with the 50+ buried junk heaps down on our place, anywhere from old machines, to regular junk.

This is my main problem with left wingers: They get an idea in their head that, on paper, are flawless. Problem is, since they live their lives driving a desk, they dont consider that life does throw curveballs. not everything goes by the way a paper design dictates. criminals adapt. new technology is only new for one week. all it would really take for a good criminal to make his ammo untraceable is to use an acidic compound to dissolve the top, marked, layer of brass.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a list of states where they are pushing this.
If your state isn't on the list, too bad, you'll be paying the cost for the ammo as well, as the mfrs. are forced to make the same ammo for all states.

http://www.ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm#AZ


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Buying up ammo won't do you any good. In fact it could cost you plenty. 

"Unlawful possession of uncoded ammunition is Class A misdemeanor. The term "coded ammunition" shall mean a bullet carrying a unique identifier that has been applied by etching onto the base of the bullet projectile."



NELAwhitetail said:


> this plan is good in theory. but what about prcatice. all the criminal has to do is use a revolver. no shells left behind. or, as someone put it, USE BLACK MARKET AMMO. the government has very little effect on incoming weapons and ammo.
> 
> Everyone who has money is buying up ammo to last them a long time. If we don't buy it, then it will be destroyed by the government.....waste. I say let's do remington, federal, winchester, and all the rest of ammunition manufacturers a favor: Buy up all current unmarked stuff. I already have years of ammo stocked up for my hunting rifles. I have 3 cases of .40 and 2 of .357 MAG. And all of my guns and ammo are going to be stored in a cotton trailer, buried, and walled in, and in the woods. Woods make ground penetrating radar much less reliable, especially with the 50+ buried junk heaps down on our place, anywhere from old machines, to regular junk.
> 
> This is my main problem with left wingers: They get an idea in their head that, on paper, are flawless. Problem is, since they live their lives driving a desk, they dont consider that life does throw curveballs. not everything goes by the way a paper design dictates. criminals adapt. new technology is only new for one week. all it would really take for a good criminal to make his ammo untraceable is to use an acidic compound to dissolve the top, marked, layer of brass.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't they have laws against murder already?

Coded ammo or not, like that is going to make a difference.

Dead is dead.

"Would it make ya feel any better if they was pushed outta windows?"


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

NELAwhitetail said:


> this plan is good in theory. but what about prcatice. all the criminal has to do is use a revolver. no shells left behind. or, as someone put it, USE BLACK MARKET AMMO. the government has very little effect on incoming weapons and ammo.
> 
> Everyone who has money is buying up ammo to last them a long time. If we don't buy it, then it will be destroyed by the government.....waste. I say let's do remington, federal, winchester, and all the rest of ammunition manufacturers a favor: Buy up all current unmarked stuff. I already have years of ammo stocked up for my hunting rifles. I have 3 cases of .40 and 2 of .357 MAG. And all of my guns and ammo are going to be stored in a cotton trailer, buried, and walled in, and in the woods. Woods make ground penetrating radar much less reliable, especially with the 50+ buried junk heaps down on our place, anywhere from old machines, to regular junk.
> 
> This is my main problem with left wingers: They get an idea in their head that, on paper, are flawless. Problem is, since they live their lives driving a desk, they dont consider that life does throw curveballs. not everything goes by the way a paper design dictates. criminals adapt. new technology is only new for one week. all it would really take for a good criminal to make his ammo untraceable is to use an acidic compound to dissolve the top, marked, layer of brass.


Why stockpile ammo if your neighbors are?

Think about it.

Posting what you have is rather stoopid.


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

*I am not worried about my nighbors*

I already have a stockpile. If they can get a law for coding ammo, they will very likely make you have to have a license to purchase it, so they can track who gets it. from there it is anyone's guess as to who can, more importantly, who can't buy ammo. during this last presidential campaign, Obama said repeatedly he would not take our guns. This may very well be the truth. Without ammo, guns are useless. If someone has enough ammo, they won't need to purchase marked, or "coded" ammo. 

Back when the federal government passed laws against marijuana, the first law was not prohibiting the substance alone, it was against the posession of the substance without a federal marijuana tax stamp. Noone could posess marijuana unless they had first bought a tax stamp. the one problem was, there were no marajuana tax stamps ever printed. 

This is the same exact road we are headed down with ammo. First coded ammo. Then a license to purchase. Then when the original licenses expire, there will be no more issued, hence; no more ammo. This is how the government works. Taking very small baby steps. Before anyone really has put together the pieces, the snowball is already rolling downhill. 

I am not worried about the government and their attempts to track me down and take my un-coded ammo. They have much bigger fish to fry. Can you imagine the huge cluster**** that would ensue when the government starts to try to enforce a search and seizure warrant on the entire population? There are people all over the country, south to north, and coast to coast who value their property and their right to protect them. 

"If they outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns." Never have more true words been spoken. The government will have more outlaws on their hands than they did during prohibition. The war on drugs and crime, and prohibition will be NOTHING compared to the war on guns. You can't fight a war on drugs with drugs. You can't fight a war on alcohol with alcohol. It is useless to fight it when there are millions of guns and heavens knows how much ammo gets in through out borders every day.

Once more, I am not worried about my neighbors coming after me and trying to harm me. I want everyone who is a responsible gun owner to be able to keep, and more importantly, use his firearms. I, for one, know how important it is for someone to know you mean business. I work at a prison, and I have heard hundreds of stories from inmates who when casing a place, they would first check to see if there were eny signs of guns. (targets, bumper stickers, anything gun-related. Just the thought of being confronted with a gun while robbing a house was enough to deter all but the hardest criminals. I make it a point to have a pistol in my car at my fingertips, by my bed, and very close to me wherever I am.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Safes are popular for a lot of reasons, one being that owning guns makes you a target for theft!

If they're casing the place to find out what you have, they also are taking notice of who lives there and when they leave.

Hell, it's getting so bad that even having a deer head in your den, with the blinds open and people driving down the road...............can make you a target.

They're looking for places to rob, places with $$$ goods. 

Guns are expensive, and those who hunt obviously have them (or so they think, could be bowhunter)............if people can afford guns, they probably have nice other stuff too.

Not all criminals are exceptionally stupid, and not all are of minimal drive..............gun ownership does make one a target for theft, and in that, with todays brazen criminal...............they may come busting in expecting a confrontation.

An elderly gentleman here in town was sick, in the hospital in another town.
He got out early and came home, put his car in the garage.

He had been targeted by two youths. They were to rob his home of guns, while he was away.

They came to the door, knocked and the old man answered.

The youths had thought about that possibility, so one had a ball bat, the other a shotgun. They at the door told the old man to let them in or else.

The shotgun toter took a .44 mag bullet straight on, in the throat. Cops on scene later told me that the kid's head was barely attached.

The 2nd youth turned to flee and took a shot to the knee........it looked like he was gonna lose the leg, dunno if he did.

The old man was targeted because he owned guns. The kids came armed to get them, just in case somebody was there.


I don't know how the kids knew he had guns- stickers on car, heard from a family member or what...........one of them sure wasn't talking :teeth:

There are enough folks who advertize "rob me!". 

There is safety in staying hidden.

BTW criminals will sit outside a gunshop, observe, see who is a member, who shoots on what days, maybe even go in and see what they are shooting, and note what vehicle they drive.

I kinda sorta work at one, and drive a vehicle that looks like no other in town..........so I am probably marked:mg:

Marked..........does that mean I'm gonna have a confrontation?

There doesn't need to be a confrontation. Example: Guy shoots for a while, wife calls and says (milk and butter) so the dude goes to the grocery store after shooting..............comes out and finds his Suburban's glass shattered, his gear gone.

The little jerks will watch, and wait, or maybe even bust right on it.........advertized gun ownership might scare the lesser criminals, but it may draw the more hardened.

Yikes!


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

true. I would be the old man who mad an example of the two youths. I stay armed, and if confronted, am willing to make an example of whomever has the balls to stare down a barrel.


----------



## jorjo (Jan 27, 2009)

NELAwhitetail said:


> true. I would be the old man who mad an example of the two youths. I stay armed, and if confronted, am willing to make an example of whomever has the balls to stare down a barrel.


But doesn't that just make you a target for the next guy with a scope who's if he in turn feels confronted?


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

jorjo said:


> But doesn't that just make you a target for the next guy with a scope who's if he in turn feels confronted?


Could you re-state your question? I dont think I understand it correctly, But if you are implying that I would be a target to someone with a scope, This would not be a face to face encounter, hence I would not be threatened. Therefore, I would not be in the position to harm anyone in self defense.

Again, please re-state your question so I can better answer your question.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I just found out that I live in a state that this has been proposed in. By the time that I have to get rid of my uncoded ammo, either I will no longer live in this state or they will have to find me to confiscate it...and that aint gonna be purty!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I also noted the $0.005 tax per *bullet*. That is absurd!! true, its only1/2 a penny, but when you buy ammo for a multitude of firearms, in ranges from .22-.300 mag...it adds up. Case in point, box of .22 amo cost say $15.00 for 1000 rounds. Add the tax and it goes up to $20.00. Not much you say, but multiply that 12-24, I go through that much ammo!! That $5 just went to $60-$120 real fast. Thats on a per year basis. Standard box of bullets is 50, so that there is $0.25, but lets say you go through 1000+ a month, I know many that do. Infact lets just say that a certain gun owner I know runs through hi ammo at a rate of 2000 rounds a month. It is going to cost him $10 a month in just the tax! Thats $120 a year!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

These bills look somewhat old. They say 2007 on them. Are they doing anything with them or ? Because to me if it was that important to them they would have tried to get this passed already. Thats unless they are just sitting on someones desk collecting dust.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe that they have been waiting for the right person to get into office to push them into effect. I also believe that they are going to have a hard time getting guns and ammo from alot of backwoods southern boys and girls.


----------

